
Daniel Kahneman Admits Priming Studies are Underpowered - johnmyleswhite
https://replicationindex.wordpress.com/2017/02/02/reconstruction-of-a-train-wreck-how-priming-research-went-of-the-rails/comment-page-1/#comment-1454
======
seycombi
TL;DR

>> We computed the R-Index for studies cited in Chapter 4 of Kahneman’s book
“Thinking Fast and Slow.” This chapter focuses on priming studies. The results
are eye-opening and jaw-dropping. The chapter cites 12 articles and 11 of the
12 articles have an R-Index below 50. This result confirms Kahneman’s
prediction that priming research is a train wreck and readers of his book
“Thinking Fast and Slow” should not consider the presented studies as
scientific evidence that subtle cues in their environment can have strong
effects on their behavior outside their awareness.

